# Winter Storage In Colorado



## tails (Jan 31, 2013)

We have a new Laredo trailer. It has the acrylic aerodynamic front cap and some very long pointy down spouts on the corners. In Colorado the UV is severe and the wind can blow a lot in the winter. We are afraid to put on a Tyvek cover because of the wind chafe or the downspouts ripping the corners. Also not sure what covering would do to the front cap (being acrylic). On the other hand the UV will take out the decals in short order. It is stored in an RV lot over the winter. What do you all think? Try a tight cover or put on an AC cover and let it go?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I hate covers and if you were worried about UV on the front then park the trailer with the front facing north. There are also wax treatments that have some UV protection that could help. The cover will get shredded even if you are careful and put beach balls on the roof and tennis balls on the down spouts. You would be better off finding covered storage.


----------

